# Strang lump formed on blue rams head. Help ID please!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

Can't get a pic to load right now but it looks like the fish got hit in the head and has a "goose egg" there is no change in natural coloring but the lump is about the size of her eye right on top of her head in the middle.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Either:A tumor
Or:a wart


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How quickly did it form?


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

Just noticed it tonight and I know it wasn't there kn Saturday. I don't recall seeing it early morning yesterday either. So sometime between yesterday morning and tonight.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is he eating and acting normally?

You might want to start on some anti-bacterial medication. Lumps can often be infected injuries.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/CichlidPIX/rampm.JPG this is a link that has a picture that looks exactly what mine has. Think I'm just gunna wait it out and monitor it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My "brother's" (yes loha, I did it because of you) ram had one like that, but it was smaller. He left it alone and it healed. It was on the mouth though...


----------

